# Immigrate to canada from Indi



## paresh.surve (Aug 28, 2016)

Hi,
I am 36 year old Indian, married, BE (IT) with 12 years of experience in Information Technology.
I am looking to immigrate to Canada within 12 -18 months from now.
Need to know how to improve CRS and my chances of getting job there, which city to target for migration and so on... Kindly guide.

Thanks,
Paresh


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

paresh.surve said:


> Need to know how to improve CRS



How are we supposed to answer that when we don't know what your current score is?





> and my chances of getting job there


Impossible to answer. 




> which city to target for migration



Shouldn't you figure this out for yourself? Why would you choose to live somewhere based on the recommendations of random people on the internet? That is a terrible way to go about this.




> Kindly guide.



I suggest you learn some information about Canada on your own and make your own decisions.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

paresh.surve said:


> Hi,
> I am 36 year old Indian, married, BE (IT) with 12 years of experience in Information Technology.
> I am looking to immigrate to Canada within 12 -18 months from now.
> Need to know how to improve CRS and


You would need to get a Provincial Nomination or a _*valid, qualifying*_ job offer from a Canadian employer. 



paresh.surve said:


> my chances of getting job there,


The job offer may be hard to get as there are lots of people in Canada working in IT and it is a subject that Canadian students can start learning in high school, so unless you have a very specialised skill that few people in Canada have, it's doubtful that a Canadian employer will go to the time and expense of head hunting overseas... this is not to say that there _isn't_ recruitment from outside of Canada but it's very selective.



paresh.surve said:


> which city to target for migration and so on..
> 
> Kindly guide.


This is something that only you can determine for yourself. Canada is a very large country with a lot to offer... we can't decide this for you.

What would YOU recommend if I asked you "which part of India shall my husband and I move to?" My husband likes Mumbai and while I like Mumbai as well, I think that I would prefer Shimla or Delhi... we have friends who live in Chennai who would be happy for us to live in Tamil Nadu.

You should take some time to do some research about the various provinces in Canada - the geography; the language (you should expect to encounter French speaking people who are reluctant to speak English to you if you moved to Quebec... they don't care that you don't understand French and won't speak English to you because they're not legally required to do so... not everyone in Quebec is like this, but there are people who are like that); the climate - some parts of Canada get _very_ cold in the winter... would you be prepared to live in a city where it got to be -20°C or colder for days on end? and then decide what parts suit your preferences.

Good luck to you.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

paresh.surve said:


> Hi,
> I am 36 year old Indian, married, BE (IT) with 12 years of experience in Information Technology.
> I am looking to immigrate to Canada within 12 -18 months from now.
> Need to know how to improve CRS and my chances of getting job there, which city to target for migration and so on... Kindly guide.
> ...



Check your scores at below link, what is your IELTS score

TO improve score
You can improve IELTS
Your wife can go for IELTS
Your wife can go for ECA
gain more experience if your experience is less than 6 years
If you can get French knowledge and get tested similar to IELTS- it's a long path though
get provincial nomination

Comprehensive Ranking System (CRS) - tool


----------



## paresh.surve (Aug 28, 2016)

hi kamy, thnks for info. i have checked and it is 430.
what options do i have thru PNP
please let know

TO improve score
You can improve IELTS
Your wife can go for IELTS
Your wife can go for ECA
gain more experience if your experience is less than 6 years
If you can get French knowledge and get tested similar to IELTS- it's a long path though
get provincial nomination


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Unless you do a full time, intensive French language course (i.e. go to a school where you speak, read, think and listen to French only and no English, Hindi, Punjabi, Urdu etc), it's going to take you YEARS to get fluent enough in the French language to be able to score highly enough to get points for knowledge of French.

I studied French for 4 years in high school, took some classes at university and speak to my husband in French from time to time and if I were to sit the TEF exam, I would have to spend _several months_ reviewing and revising before I went in to the exam and even then I'd be hard pressed to achieve the minimum required score.


----------



## kanadanicht (Aug 18, 2016)

Ce n'est pas facile, ce n'est pas français. If it's not easy, it's not French, my high school teacher used to say. None of us were ever convinced, and given I can't find this sentence on google it may not have been a proper French phrase even if it came from someone who studied French at university.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

paresh.surve said:


> hi kamy, thnks for info. i have checked and it is 430.
> what options do i have thru PNP
> please let know
> 
> ...



That's a good score, see if you can improve it to go past 450. Lowest ever CRS score invited was 451, so sooner or later you can get the invite at this score. If it's not feasible then you qualify for Ontario PNP, they invite people with 400+ score to apply to their PNP process first and if approved you will get additional 600

Nova Scotia, Saskatchewan, New Brunswick are also other alternatives. Keep an eye on their website, they quickly open and close.


----------

